
To get a ride, Uber says take a walk - gandreani
https://apnews.com/75c1112621134a7bab84d34b51acd7ea/To-get-a-ride,-Uber-says-take-a-walk
======
Piskvorrr
Silicon Valley has invented the jitney/marshrutka, just a little bit over a
century after everyone else did. Well...congratulations?

~~~
madcaptenor
And then they'll find that they always end up sending those vehicles down the
same streets, and start using bigger vehicles, and they'll reinvent the bus.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Mind you, _re_ inventing something is great (e.g. typing this from a radically
reinvented phone). This, OTOH, is just inventing square wheels and patting
oneself on the back for being original.

